# New Digs For My Lumber



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Tennessee Tim hunted me down to see what I was up to beause I hadn't been on here in a while. It got a point where I had too much wood and was storing it in 3 different places so I ended up taking a break and now just have 2 places. One place to saw and dry. The other place to store the dry wood. Below is a look at our new space. Nice docks, steel racks, heated warehouse. Big step of from what we did before. We're just about done moving in and it's already easier on me. I'll start posting pics of our sawing and drying soon. Got a bunch of nice logs to get to. Red Oak, Ash, Walnut, Maple, maybe a big Box Elder covered in Burl. Should be fun!


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok, so I'm mucho jealous - you lucky devil - thanks for sharing


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya had Tim and I both going there for awhile wondering if you were good.
What???? No more drying in your garage attic? Ya getting Hottsie Tottsie on me? (HA!)
Can you park a car in your garage? (thought not!)

Glad you got a secondary location. Is it in the country like your original plan? Outside of the Milwaukee borders? Where is it (approximately)?

Now you do know the rule of thumb don't you? 
The more space you have, the more junk that you get, and the more space you fill..
Also the one who dies with the most toys, wins.
(but) You can't take it with you!

Congrats. 

Dan O'


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Ya had Tim and I both going there for awhile wondering if you were good.
> What???? No more drying in your garage attic? Ya getting Hottsie Tottsie on me? (HA!)
> Can you park a car in your garage? (thought not!)
> 
> ...


You can if you make a HUGE casket with it!!!! BUT I'm not rushing Allen to go, I enjoy seeing his saw running!!!! It makes PRETTY BOARDS!!!

Hey Allen....DROOL...DROOL...DROOL. :thumbsup::1eye::shifty:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Tennessee Tim said:


> You can if you make a HUGE casket with it!!!! BUT I'm not rushing Allen to go, I enjoy seeing his saw running!!!! It makes PRETTY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Hey Allen....DROOL...DROOL...DROOL. :thumbsup::1eye::shifty:


Stop drooling Time. You're shorting out my keyboard.



That's a pretty nice setup though.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It was more work than I thought...which is the story of my life... but we're getting there. Moved a bunch more in last night. You don't know how much stuff you've accumulated until you have to move it. The really cool part is finding some treasures you forgot you had or in my case forgot where I put it.

Aard...believe it or not this space is ten minutes from my house down by Miller Stadium. It doesn't get much better than that for now. Still on the hunt for a nice property in the country. Land is pretty expensive around here though so it might have to wait until the kids are out of school.

Thanks for looking me up Tim. It's good to be back.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Stop drooling Time. You're shorting out my keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty nice setup though.


I was wondering what all this sparking was about...BUT I didn't know we were on the same "Smoke Signal" LOL

Allen ....it's GREAT to have you back!!! Now you know how this works...PICS....PICS..and MORE PICS of that beautiful wood!!!:yes::yes::thumbsup:

My parts come in tomorrow to put my saw back together!!! Yee Haw!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Allen.
As I recall, your kids are getting up into college age. Won't be too long away, eh?
Yeah, land was expensive up there.

Nice setup.


----------

